# سؤال محيرنى كتير



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

كتير بشوف حتى فى الافلام العربى او المسلسلات 

لما واحد بيحب واحدا جدااا دا على كلامهم طبعا بيضحى بيها 

وبيقولها اتمنالك الافضل 

الرجاله دولحاجه من الاتنين يا مجنين يا مجنين:dntknw: 

من الاخر كدا 

ازاى تكون بتحب واحده وعاوزها وفى الاخر تقولها لو اتقدملك حد احسن منى مترفضيش انتو فكرين انها هتفرح ولا هتفهم انو حب حتى

كدا صابونه يعنى وسعى سكه لغيرك دا اللى هتفهمه البنات :ranting: 

طب لو اى حد اتقدملها احسن منك وجاهز كان عليكم بايه قصه الغرام دى :a82: 

انا مش فهماكم هتجننونى يا عالم :smil13: 

لا يعنى والبت تستنى سنتين تلاته لحد ميحاول يجهز نفسه وفى الاخر مفيش نصيب 

وقال حب قال


----------



## Michael (31 أغسطس 2006)

*وانا من رايهم فقط !!!!!!!!!!!!

وياريت ميرنا تعملى استفتاء بالنقطة دى*


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*عملت بس انتا مردتش اى وجه نظركم فى حاجه زى كدا*


----------



## Michael (31 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على السرعة الفريكيكو

الحقيقة انا هقولك راى بكرة باذن المسيح

بس انا صوت وقولت راى مبدئيا


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2006)

*هذا كلام المفلسين... في حدا بيعرف انه في بنت بتحبه و هو يحبها و ربنا مبارك في هذه العلاقة و يقولها روحي لحدا ثاني؟ دا اولا تجاهل لمشيئة الله في حياة الشخص و ثانيا دا يبقى انسان مشوش جزئيا لحتى يقول الكلام داه*


----------



## Michael (31 أغسطس 2006)

*



			مشوش جزئيا لحتى يقول الكلام داه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ربما ولكن لا تنسى ان المسافة بين العبقرية والجنون بينهما شعرة

المهم انا مش هتكلم الا بعد ما اكتب مقالة اوضح فيها كل الجوانب واطرحها غدا باذن الرب*


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*طب يا روك هوا هيعرف منين انى ربنا مبارك العلاقه دى *

*بس هما فاكرين انو كدا بيضحى علشانها يا روك يعنى يتمنالها الافضل دا تفكير الشباب اما البنات فهما هبل وعبطه وهيمسكو فيهم فا بيزيدو الشباب اكتر ويصممو على ردهم *


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *ربما ولكن لا تنسى ان المسافة بين العبقرية والجنون بينهما شعرة*
> 
> *المهم انا مش هتكلم الا بعد ما اكتب مقالة اوضح فيها كل الجوانب واطرحها غدا باذن الرب*


 
*طب متنزلها انهردا ايه المانع يعنى *

*وبعد كدا انتا من ضمن اللى بيضحو عاوز افهم بتفكرو ازاى ليه تضحو بشخص حلمت بيه وهوا راضى انه يستناكم ولو طلعت منكم كلمه زى دى بتفتكر انكم مش عاوزينها او لقيتو واحدا غيرها يعنى مش بتحس باى اهميه منكم بلعكس بتبعوها *


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *طب يا روك هوا هيعرف منين انى ربنا مبارك العلاقه دى *


 
*دااقل شئ ممكن الانسان يعمله حتى يعرف انه يصلي لربنا وهو يعمل اذا كانت هذه العلاقة هي حسب مشيئة الرب ام لا, و بعدين بركة الرب مكن نحس فيه, فرقها فرق الانسان العادي و المبارك*

*



بس هما فاكرين انو كدا بيضحى علشانها يا روك يعنى يتمنالها الافضل دا تفكير الشباب اما البنات فهما هبل وعبطه وهيمسكو فيهم فا بيزيدو الشباب اكتر ويصممو على ردهم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مهو تعتمد يا ميرنا... اذا كان الشخص حالته المادية ضعيفة او اهل البنت معاندين, يبقى يترك البنت تشوف حالها اسحن من ما يربطها معاه للابد بدون زواج و لا بطيخة قرعة*


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

> *مهو تعتمد يا ميرنا... اذا كان الشخص حالته المادية ضعيفة او اهل البنت معاندين, يبقى يترك البنت تشوف حالها اسحن من ما يربطها معاه للابد بدون زواج و لا بطيخة قرعة*


 
*هيه معترضتش انها تستناه ليه هوا بيزحلقها الشباب عموما كدا *


----------



## Michael (31 أغسطس 2006)

*



			بس هما فاكرين انو كدا بيضحى علشانها يا روك يعنى يتمنالها الافضل دا تفكير الشباب اما البنات فهما هبل وعبطه وهيمسكو فيهم فا بيزيدو الشباب اكتر ويصممو على ردهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الخلاصة




			مهو تعتمد يا ميرنا... اذا كان الشخص حالته المادية ضعيفة او اهل البنت معاندين, يبقى يترك البنت تشوف حالها اسحن من ما يربطها معاه للابد بدون زواج و لا بطيخة قرعة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الخلاصة

ومعلش انا معنديش وقت كافى كاتب كل حاجة عاوز اقولها فى الموضوع دة فعلشان كدة انا هكتبها النهاردة على الكمبيوتر وبكرة انزلها

بس الاقتباسين دول فيها كل حاجة باختصار وبشكل مفيد*


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *هيه معترضتش انها تستناه ليه هوا بيزحلقها الشباب عموما كدا *


 
*اذا كانت في موانع و عوارض ممكن تعديها بالوقت يبقى حرام يسيب البتو بس اذا كانت العوارض و الموانع الوقت و الانتظار مش هو الحل يبقى مفيش منه فايدة*


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *الخلاصة*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*انتا هتجننى يا جدع انتا طب انا اتقلتى من شخص كنت هرتبط بيه بصراحه حسيت انه مش عايزنى *
*انتو بتفكرو ازاى *


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *اذا كانت في موانع و عوارض ممكن تعديها بالوقت يبقى حرام يسيب البتو بس اذا كانت العوارض و الموانع الوقت و الانتظار مش هو الحل يبقى مفيش منه فايدة*


 
*يا روك انا مش مقتنعه بتضحيه زى دى اصلا طب كان ايه لازمه انهم يتعلقو ببعض اصلا *

*وبعد كدا ازاى انسان تتمناه يكون شريك حياتك تضحى بيه علشان واحدا تانى مش مقتنعه *

*انا اعرف اللى عاوز انسان بجد بيعمل المستحيل علشانه *


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يا روك انا مش مقتنعه بتضحيه زى دى اصلا طب كان ايه لازمه انهم يتعلقو ببعض اصلا *
> 
> *وبعد كدا ازاى انسان تتمناه يكون شريك حياتك تضحى بيه علشان واحدا تانى مش مقتنعه *
> 
> *انا اعرف اللى عاوز انسان بجد بيعمل المستحيل علشانه *


 
*كلامك صحيح وفيه وجهة نظر *

*لكن في بعض الاحيان الظروف تقلب النعجة خروف*


----------



## Coptic Man (31 أغسطس 2006)

*سؤال في الجون يا ميرنا

شوفي يا ستي

انا عن نفسي ودي وجهة نظري اليتيمة التي تحتمل الخطا اكتر من الصواب

اني لما شخص يضحي باللي بيحبها يبقي ده من قمة الحب ليها ولانها عاوزاها الافضل دايما والراحة التامة ليها 

مش اخد بنات الناس واعذبهم في مشوار حياتي 

ده يبقي اسمه عدم مسئولية !

ليه ؟؟؟

اولا  : في حاجة اسمها حب بعد الجواز بالمعاشرة والبنات بطبيعتها كائنات رقيقة بتحب وبتتحب بسرعة وبسهولة فا لما يكون شخص قريب منها ها اتحبه شورررر

الا لو كانت فيه معوقات في الشخص ده ( يعني مش مؤدب مش بيتعامل معاها با احترام .. الخ )

ثانيا : شباب اليومين دول مش لاقي ياكل لو هيقدر يعيش قصة حب هيكملها ازاي ؟؟

اوقات مش بيقدر يمسك نفسه ( وانا من ضمن هؤلاء الاشخاص ) ويحب يعبر عما يجول في صدره للانسانة اللي اعجب بيها ويوضحها كل حاجة وده مش تهور او مشكلة 

بالعكس ده يعتبر امانة انه بيوضحلها هو بيتعامل معاها ازاي بدال ما يخدعها 

ولكن يندمج في قصة حب وبحبك وبسهر الليل اعد النجوم واتخيلك القمر الساعه 2 الضهر واخدت ضربة شمس مش عارف ازاي من القمر :smil12:

ده اللي اعتبره تهور

ممكن يبدا فيه لو واثق انه هيلاقي شغل وفلوس يخليهم يرتبطوا فورا بعد ما يخلص دراسة غير كدا لاء 

وبعدين انتي ازاي واخدين الكلمة بمعني بسيط كدا معني اني ولد يقول لبنت انا بحبك يعني خلاص وصلت معاه للنهاية ودي مش بتيجي من يوم وليلة يعني لما يضحي بيها بيبقي هو بيتالم شور مش مبسوط انه بيخلص منها زي ما انتوا متصورين 

الحب ارق مشاعر في الكون وربنا مش يحرم حد منها ابدااا

لو في اي اعتراض ياريت توضحي يا ميرنا*


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*ماشى يا مينا كلامك مقنع جدا *

*بس فى حاجه ليه هوا يضحى وهيه عاوزه يعنى هيه اللى طلبت كدا مش هوه مش دى انانيه منه*

*او نظام عاوز يخلص منها الله واعلم بقا *

*ولما هوا مش هيبقى مبسوط فاكر انها لما تتخطب لواحد تانى هتبقى فرحانه ولا مبسوطه بحركه  زى دى *

*ميتنيلو يشيلو بعض يا اما كان لازمه القصه من الاول ايه جننتونى*

*ازاى ممكن ترسمك احلامك مع انسان وممكن فى لحظه يقولك مترفضيش العريس دا *
*ينهار دانا ممكن اعورو *


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2006)

*شوفوا يا جماعة, لو البت راضية و قايلة, يبقى مافي داعي للتضحية هذه*


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *شوفوا يا جماعة, لو البت راضية و قايلة, يبقى مافي داعي للتضحية هذه*


 
*وانتا فاكر انى الرجاله دماغهم سهله يا روك *

*بجد انا اتحطيت فى موقف زى كدا وحسيت انى بتباع مش اكتر لانى مقصرتش وكنت هبتدى من الصفر  بس بلا فائده :a82: *

*وربنا يستر ومتبعش تانى لو اتبعت تانى يبقى اروح اموت احسن :ranting: *


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2006)

*هدي يا ميرنا و صلي لربنا و هو يحل الامور*


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*حاضر يا روك ان سكت اهوه*


----------



## Coptic Man (31 أغسطس 2006)

*



			ماشى يا مينا كلامك مقنع جدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسي يا ميرنا 

انا بقول اننا عبقري بس محدش مصدقني :t33: 




			بس فى حاجه ليه هوا يضحى وهيه عاوزه يعنى هيه اللى طلبت كدا مش هوه مش دى انانيه منه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وافرض مش عارف انها عاوزة ؟؟ 

يعني كلمته عادي مش عاوزة تكسفه بتجبر بخاطره هههههههه

وبعدين صدقيني يقولك المثل لما الفقر يخبط علي الباب بينط الحب من الشباك 

يعني مش هيغيدكي حب بدال امكانياته لاتسمح 

يبقي ياخدك يبهدلك ولا لو جالك حد كويس تشوفي حالك




			او نظام عاوز يخلص منها الله واعلم بقا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وعليه ايه بوجع القلب ده ويقولها ليه اساسا بدال عاوز يخلص منها

سؤالك مش منطقي نهائيا !!




			ولما هوا مش هيبقى مبسوط فاكر انها لما تتخطب لواحد تانى هتبقى فرحانه ولا مبسوطه بحركه  زى دى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
صدقيني في كلا الحالات هتبقي مبسوطة الا لو كانت اللي اخدته شخصية مش كويسة 

يعني هتندمج معاها في حياتها وتنسي الشخص اللي حبته وتهتم بجوزها وعيالها وهينسوها الدنيا

ثقي في كلامي في النقطة دي بالذات وتقدري تسائلي اي واحدة كبيرة هتاكد ليكي كلامي

انتي صغيرة دلوقت فا مشاعرك واحساسيك مرهفة 

بعدين هتتقل 




			ميتنيلو يشيلو بعض يا اما كان لازمه القصه من الاول ايه جننتونى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ماهما هيتنيلوا فعلا 

بس مين قالك اني باباها هيسمحلها بكدا 

قصة حبي فشلت علشان اللي حبتها قالتلي انا مش ها اقدر اقف قدام اهلي معاك 

في الاول ثورت واتغاظت منها وقولت اكيد مش بتحبني 

بس بعدين عرفت اني الضعف صفة عامة في البنات 

وطلبت من ربنا يوفقها في حياتها ومفيش اي مشكلة 

اهم حاجة نفهم ونقدر ظروف اللي بنحبهم 




			ازاى ممكن ترسمك احلامك مع انسان وممكن فى لحظه يقولك مترفضيش العريس دا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دا لو كان فيه رسم انا بتكلم علي اني المفروض مش يوصلوا لمرحلة الرسم والتلوين كمان الا لو كان واثق انهم هيتنيلوا ويقدروا يفتحوا بيت ههههه




			ينهار دانا ممكن اعورو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كويس انك قولتي يا مرمر :smil12: 

وفي الاخر ارجع واقولك 

الجواز بالذات قسمة ونصيب وربنا بيكلل في السماء قبل الارض

وكل انسان ربنا رايده ياخد انسانة هيوفقه لاننا اولاده وهو بيتمني لينا الافضل

وصدقيني لو هيبقوا سعداء هتلاقي ايد ربنا بترشدهم نحو طريق واحد علشان يتجموا ويرتبطوا ببعض*


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*مقلتش حاجه فى انى الجواز قسمه نصيب *

*يجماعه الكلمه مستفزه *

*



			وافرض مش عارف انها عاوزة ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *يعني كلمته عادي مش عاوزة تكسفه بتجبر بخاطره هههههههه *



*ومفيش واحده هتكلم واحد مش حاسه بيه مش محتاجه نصاحه*



> *وبعدين صدقيني يقولك المثل لما الفقر يخبط علي الباب بينط الحب من الشباك *
> 
> *يعني مش هيغيدكي حب بدال امكانياته لاتسمح *




*مش مقتنعه بيه لانى مريت بظروف زى كدا وانتا عارفها وكان عندى استعداد اكمل بس *
*ندل *

*



			يعني هتندمج معاها في حياتها وتنسي الشخص اللي حبته وتهتم بجوزها وعيالها وهينسوها الدنيا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *ثقي في كلامي في النقطة دي بالذات وتقدري تسائلي اي واحدة كبيرة هتاكد ليكي كلامي *




*كفايه ظروفها فى فتره الخطوبه والكئابه بقا وممكن كمان اى مشكله تسيبه *



> *انتي صغيرة دلوقت فا مشاعرك واحساسيك مرهفة *
> 
> *بعدين هتتقل *




*دا لو بفكر بقلبى لكن انا فيا عقل *

*القسمه والنصيب مقدرش اتكلم فيها*
*بس انا متغاظه من كلمه زى دى بردو*


----------



## Coptic Man (31 أغسطس 2006)

*طيب اسيبك بقي علشان نازل الخدمة 

لما ارجع نبقي نكمل خناق ومناقشة *


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*طيب يا هوت*


----------



## REDEMPTION (31 أغسطس 2006)

*


ميرنا قال:



كتير بشوف حتى فى الافلام العربى او المسلسلات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ميرنا قال:


> *لما واحد بيحب واحدا جدااا دا على كلامهم طبعا بيضحى بيها *
> 
> *وبيقولها اتمنالك الافضل *
> 
> ...





*+*

*غالباً ما بيكونش حب ناضج يا ميرنا ... الفكره يا جماعه صدقونى هى امتى نسمح لعواطفنا انها تحب وتعشق ... بجد ... اسمحولى اقولكم .. ان حتى العواطف نقدر نتحكم فيها ... تخيلوا معايا شاب جاد فى حياته ... ومش جاد يعنى مكشر وضارب بوز طول الوقت .. لاء .. جاد يعنى له هدف بالفعل حاطه قصاد عنيه ... وجاد يعنى كمان انه صاحب مبادىء .. اتربى كويس ... عارف ربنا كويس جدا جدا ...دى مقاييس الجديه من وجهة نظرى ... فتخيلوا معايا شاب جاد ... والشاب ده طبيعى جداً مش هيقدر يفكر فى الجواز او الارتباط بكل صوره فى الوقت الحالى .. الاول يحقق هدفه .. وممكن يكون الهدف ده نجاح فى الدراسه .. او فى العمل ... او حتى انه يقدر يشترى شقه ويعمل مشروع علشان يضمن حياه مستقره لاسرته .. وطبعا ربنا فى كل المواضيع دى .. الشاب ده هل انتوا تتخيلوا انه ممكن يحب ؟؟ ... ممكن يعلق بنت معاه ويقولها بحبك ويقضيها تليفونات وحب وغرام ومقابلات ( ان امكن ) والكلام ده .. يا ترى ممكن يعمل كده ؟؟ .. طبعا ممكن حد يقولى طب وما يعملش ليه ؟! ليه ما يحبش ؟ هو حرام ؟ ....الفكره مش حرام او حلال .. بغض النظر عن علاقته بالبنت دى علاقه محترمه وطاهره وبمخافة ربنا ولا لاء ... الفكره انه بيبقى عارف تقريبا هدفه ده هياخد اد ايه وقت ... وياترى البنت دى ظروفها وحياتها هتقدر تستناه الفتره دى ولا لاء ....  كمان حبه ليها هو واثق انه مع الوقت مش هيقل .. مش هيتأثر بأى مشاكل ممكن تقابله .. *

*اصدقائى ... انا مؤمن بشىء واحد ... ان الانسان اللى عنده المقدره انه يرتبط برباط رسمى ومباركة ربنا هو بس اللى بيكون فعلا حبه كامل ... حبه حب ناضج .. عقلانى .. ومليان مشاعر برضه ... لانه لو مش هيقدر يرتبط بحبيبته فأكيد النقطة دى هتبقى مضيقاه حتى فى اجمل لحظاته وهو معاها ...  ومش هتكون مشاعره طالعه بنفس العمق والقوه اللى هتكون بيها لو هو مستعد انه يرتبط بحبيبته .. *

*نصيحة الى كل فتاه تظن انها تعيش قصة حب قويه ... تأكدى ان لم يكن بمقدور حبيبك ان يتوج حبكما هذا بالزواج ... او حتى ان لم يكن يسعى لذلك بكل قوته ... و المسيح له كل المجد وسطكم (( بالفعل )) فثقى انه ليس حب ... *

*صلواتكم ..*

*طارق ..*


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 أغسطس 2006)

*بصي يا ميرنا انا صوت اني مش هاضحي بس عايز اوضح حاجة*

*لو انا حبيت واحدة وصرحت ليها بحبي وهي صرحت ليا بحبها مش هاستغنى عنها مهما كان ولو جالها عريس لازم اخليها ترفضة لغاية مانا اكون جاهز بس انا مش هاطلع اي حب من قلبي ليييية*
*انا مثلا نفسي اكون عصامي والموضوع دة انا عارف انة هايكلفني سنتين تلاتة هاكون فيها مش فايق لاي حاجة لو ربط اي واحدة معايا 3 سنين يبقى حرام عليا انا ممكن اصلي ل ربنا انها ماترتبطش لغاية مااخلص الفترة دي وان جالها عريس وهي وافقت عليه مش هاقدر  اعمل حاجة وهاتمنالها الخير  لاني لو تدخلت في الوقت دة هاسببلها مشاكل كتييير لكن لو كان بينا علاقة ربطة وحب مستحيل هاسيبها من ايدي بس لو لاقيتها اهلها اقنعوها وهي وافقت مبدايا ليهم انا بقة بسالكم انتو يابنات اتصرف اذاي ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ميريت (31 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا الاستفتاء عجبني اوي

بس حبيت اجمع افكاري قبل ما ارد

انا لسه مقرتش الردود
هقول رائي الاول وبعد كدا اقراها


ليه واحد يكون بيحب بنت ويسيبها يقولها اتمنالك الافضل

هحكي حكايه بسيطه
قصه حب جباره بين ولد وبنت
هما الاتنين بيقعوا في الحب لاول مره
عدت مرحله معينه من حياتهم
البنت كبرت
بقا بيتقدملها كتير
وهو عاجز لو اتقدملها اهلها هيرفضوه
وهو واثق من كدا وهي واثقه من كدا

حصل وخدوا بعض
اول سنه في قمه السعاده
تاني سنه هوب جه عيال
المرتب مش كفي
بشتغل 18 ساعه في اليوم الفلوس مقصره
هي بتشتغل وهو بيشتغل ومش ملاحقين علي المصاريف

الخناق زاد بسبب قله الدخل
الحب راح مع متطلبات الحياه

لانه الولد في الاول اتسرع واتجوز من غير ما يرتب نفسه كويس
ويعين قرش للزمن
لانه بمجرد فتح بين هيبقا الي جاي اقل بكتير من الي رايح


دي نظريه الولد الي بيقولها ربنا يوفقك بواحد احسن مني

دي قمه التضحيه انه يتمنالها الخير مع الراجل الي معاه قرش كويس 



انا عن نفسي مش عارفه اقول كلمه
لاني علي البر
مجربتش اني اتحط في مشكله مجربتش يجي عليا اخر الشهر مفيش في جيبي مليم
مجربتش ابني يطلب مني طلب واقوله استني لاول الشهر
الموقف محير

الي بيقول كدا يا ميرنا ش بيتهرب
لاء حسبها صح لقا انه هياخد البنت دي يمرمطها معاه لانه مش هيقدر يصرف عليها زي ما اهلها بيصرفوا عليها
يبقا ليه يمرمط بنات الناس معاه
دا مش هروب بالعكس خوف علي مصلحه البنت

بعد الجواز وخصوصا في مجتمعنا بتبقا الحياه صراع
شغل ليل نهار عشان يادوب نعيش

حسه انه افكاري مشتته بين الاتنين
الحب ولا المستقبل


عن نفسي لو ولد هسيب البنت تشوف حالها
وممرمطهاش معايا
ومتجوزش غير لما يبقا ضامن اني افتح بيت واصرف كويس علي البنت الي خدتها


لكن بما اني بنت افضل اني اتجوز واحد بحبه علي اني اتجوز صالونات


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 أغسطس 2006)

> دي نظريه الولد الي بيقولها ربنا يوفقك بواحد احسن مني
> 
> دي قمه التضحيه انه يتمنالها الخير مع الراجل الي معاه قرش كويس


 
الله عليكي


----------



## REDEMPTION (31 أغسطس 2006)

*+*

*تُرى اصدقائى اين كان حساب العقل هذا فى بداية الحب ؟؟ ...ألم يكتشف انه لن يستطيع ان يقوم بمتطلبات الحياه عندما بدأ قلبه يتحرك نحوها ؟؟ .. لماذا لا يفكر الشباب جيداً قبل ان يقدم على الارتباط عاطفياً باية فتاه ؟؟ ...اهو الحب الاعمى ؟؟ .. ام هى رغبة طبيعيه بداخل كل واحد فينا ؟؟ .. ام هى مرحله عاجلا ام اجلا ستمر بكل واحد فينا وتنتهى ؟؟ .. ام هى ظروف اقتصاديه طاحنه نعيشها ونجد الحب هو المتنفس الوحيد فيها ؟؟  ... *

*اصدقائى ... ما اروع ان يعيش الانسان الحب .. الحب الحقيقى ... ما اروع ان يجد المرء فتاه لديها الرغبه والمقدره القويه فى ان تعيش له .. ومن اجله ... تحيا به .. يسرى بداخلها ... ما اروع هذا الحب ... *

*قديماً قالوا ان الحب هو العلاج الوحيد لكل امراض العالم ... وهو الذى قد يصبح المرض الوحيد الذى بلا علاج ... *

*المهم ان يكون هذا الحب بداخل المسيح له المجد *


----------



## ميريت (31 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *انا مثلا نفسي اكون عصامي والموضوع دة انا عارف انة هايكلفني سنتين تلاتة هاكون فيها مش فايق لاي حاجة لو ربط اي واحدة معايا 3 سنين يبقى حرام عليا *


 


رامي لنفرض ربنا بالصدفه وقعك في بنت فيها كل المواضفات الي بتحلم بيها
هل مش هتصرح ليها عن حبك
وتسيبها تضيع من ايدك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كل احلامك يا رامي كل احلامك في البنت دي
ومش هتلاقي بنت زيها تاني

هتسيبها تضيع عشان انت مش فاضي


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*بصراحا انا اتوهت من كتر تداخل الافكار بس هحاول اجمع اللى فهمته *

*طارق انتا بتتكلم عن شخصيه لاغيه مشاعرها لحد متكون نفسها ودى مش غلط بس انا بتكلم عن انى شخص بعد قصه حب يقول للبنت مفيش نصيب رغم انها ممكن تكون وقفت جنمبه كتير وعاشت معاه اكبر من سنها *

*وفى الاخر يقولها مفيش نصيب *
*انا طبعا الشخصيه الى بتتكلم عليها حلوا طبعا وبتفكر بعقل *

*رامى انتا بتقول مش هضحى بيها مهما كان طيب كويس اهوه واحد معايه*
*بنسبا لسؤالك مش فهماه وضح*

*ميريت كلامك صح بس انا بقول على قصه حب كبيره وفى الاخر يقولها اتمنالك الافضل طب ليه من الاول لما هوا مش قد راتباط ليه كانت القصه دى حاجه زى كدا صدقونى بتاثر فى البنت جدا وبتخاف من خطوه جديدا فى حياتها وبتردد كتير من مشوار خطوبه او حب*

*طارق كلامك كله عقل *


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> رامي لنفرض ربنا بالصدفه وقعك في بنت فيها كل المواضفات الي بتحلم بيها
> هل مش هتصرح ليها عن حبك
> وتسيبها تضيع من ايدك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
طيب ترضي اعيشها معايا وانا مش مهتم بيها ولا اعيشها معايا وانا مش دخلي لسة مش قوي او لما نيجي نشتري حاجة للوازم الفرح ابص لماما اقولها اية رايك ماهو بقة انا مش حيلتي حاجة 
ولازم اخد رايها مش هي اللي هاتدفع انا مش هارضى كدة
وعلشان كدة مش هاقدر اصرح لحد بحبي الا لما اكون جاهز يامرمر انا تعبت بسبب موقف ومش عايز اكررة تاني بس في نفس الوقت مش هامنع قلبي انة يحب لا هاسيبة يحب بس مش هاصرح بحبي
وان فعلا لاقيت حب حياتي ومش قادر اعمل حاجة هاشوفها تقدر تستناني ولا لا بذكاء قبل مهاصرح بحاجة وان لاقيت انها ممكن تستناني وعندها الاستعداد مستحيييييييييييييييييييييييييل اضحي بيها مهما ان كان واقولها ان جالك حد احسن مني خلاص  هاقولها مش تسيبني ابدا  يامرمر بس الموضوع صعب الصراحه


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> طيب ترضي اعيشها معايا وانا مش مهتم بيها ولا اعيشها معايا وانا مش دخلي لسة مش قوي او لما نيجي نشتري حاجة للوازم الفرح ابص لماما اقولها اية رايك ماهو بقة انا مش حيلتي حاجة
> ولازم اخد رايها مش هي اللي هاتدفع انا مش هارضى كدة
> وعلشان كدة مش هاقدر اصرح لحد بحبي الا لما اكون جاهز يامرمر انا تعبت بسبب موقف ومش عايز اكررة تاني بس في نفس الوقت مش هامنع قلبي انة يحب لا هاسيبة يحب بس مش هاصرح بحبي
> وان فعلا لاقيت حب حياتي ومش قادر اعمل حاجة هاشوفها تقدر تستناني ولا لا بذكاء قبل مهاصرح بحاجة وان لاقيت انها ممن تستناني هاقولها يامرمر بس الموضوع صعب الصراحه


 

*رامى الحكايه مش ذكاء البنات بتردد بسهوله ومهما عملت ممكن متصدقش انك عاوزها غير بكلمه منك سواء حب او اعجاب ممكن تكون بتكلمها وفاكر انها فاهماك وحاسه بيك لكن هيه لاء مدام متكلمتش يبقى مفيش حاجه*

*ولو مصرحتش بحبك او قلتلها ثق تماما ممكن تكون حاسه بحاجه بس مش متاكدا ولانها حاسه انها بتمشى ورا اوهام اول عريس كويس هتقبله *

*اشرح ظروفك ومحدش قال تعيشها بظروفك بس عندها استعداد تصبر ولا لاء بس صبر بعقل مش تقولها استنى 5 سنين مينفعش ولو هيه راضيه دى حريه وجرب لكن انك تتفرج منصحكش *

*كويس يا رامى انك مش هضحى بيها واحد فرحنى من كام واحد يساتر*


----------



## ميريت (31 أغسطس 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *اصدقائى ... ما اروع ان يعيش الانسان الحب .. الحب الحقيقى ... ما اروع ان يجد المرء فتاه لديها الرغبه والمقدره القويه فى ان تعيش له .. ومن اجله ... تحيا به .. يسرى بداخلها ... ما اروع هذا الحب ... *
> 
> ...


 


ولو لقيت البنت الي هتقدر تستناك و تبقا جمبك وهي حلمك
هتتخلي عنها عشان مش تمرمطها

دا الي بيحصل كل يوم
انا لو ولد هعمل كدا
هتخلييييييييييييييي


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*يا ميريت واذا كانت هيه راضيه مش يبقى ظلم دا حراااااااااااام*


----------



## ميريت (31 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ميريت كلامك صح بس انا بقول على قصه حب كبيره وفى الاخر يقولها اتمنالك الافضل طب ليه من الاول لما هوا مش قد راتباط ليه كانت القصه دى حاجه زى كدا صدقونى بتاثر فى البنت جدا وبتخاف من خطوه جديدا فى حياتها وبتردد كتير من مشوار خطوبه او حب*


 

ميرنا مفيش قصه حب بتبتدي كبيره
كل قصه حب بتبتدي باعجاب وبعد كدا بتكبر
حتي لو الاتنين حاولوا يخبوا
بيفضل الحب يكبر من جوه لغايه ما مره واحده ينفجر
وبيبقا غصب عنهم
المشاعر دي محدش يقدر يتحكم فيها
حاجه غصب عن الانسان


----------



## ميريت (31 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> طيب ترضي اعيشها معايا وانا مش مهتم بيها ولا اعيشها معايا وانا مش دخلي لسة مش قوي او لما نيجي نشتري حاجة للوازم الفرح ابص لماما اقولها اية رايك ماهو بقة انا مش حيلتي حاجة
> ولازم اخد رايها مش هي اللي هاتدفع انا مش هارضى كدة
> وعلشان كدة مش هاقدر اصرح لحد بحبي الا لما اكون جاهز يامرمر انا تعبت بسبب موقف ومش عايز اكررة تاني بس في نفس الوقت مش هامنع قلبي انة يحب لا هاسيبة يحب بس مش هاصرح بحبي
> وان فعلا لاقيت حب حياتي ومش قادر اعمل حاجة هاشوفها تقدر تستناني ولا لا بذكاء قبل مهاصرح بحاجة وان لاقيت انها ممكن تستناني وعندها الاستعداد مستحيييييييييييييييييييييييييل اضحي بيها مهما ان كان واقولها ان جالك حد احسن مني خلاص هاقولها مش تسيبني ابدا يامرمر بس الموضوع صعب الصراحه


 
التوفيق يا رامي من عند ربنا


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ميرنا مفيش قصه حب بتبتدي كبيره
> كل قصه حب بتبتدي باعجاب وبعد كدا بتكبر
> حتي لو الاتنين حاولوا يخبوا
> بيفضل الحب يكبر من جوه لغايه ما مره واحده ينفجر
> ...


*لا يا ميريت مش موافقاكى ممكن تبتدى باعجاب بس متكملش الاعجاب مجرد خطوه مش معنى اعجاب يعنى خلاص هيرتبط بيه ولا هتبقى قصه روميو وجوليت *

*مش شرط تكبر ممكن توقف ممكن ينتهى *
*لا انا اقدر اتحكم فى مشاعرى حاجه مش مقتنعا بيها اعملها ليه ولو حتى مصرحتش بيها هشيلها  من جوايا اصلا *


----------



## ميريت (31 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يا ميريت واذا كانت هيه راضيه مش يبقى ظلم دا حراااااااااااام*


 


ميرنا انا كبنت مستعده اتجوز الي بحبه تحت اي ظروف مستعده استناه طول عمري
لو حتي هو مش هيشتغل وانا الي هشتغل وهصرف وموافقه

لكن انا لو ولد نظرتي للامور هتختلف
انا ردي علي اساس اني ولد

البنات يا ميرنا لما بيحبوا بيلغوا عقلهم
لكن الولد الي بيلغي عقله يبقا مش بيحب البنت يبقا بيحب يتملكها

يعمل المستحيل عشانها اه
لكن يمرمطها معاه هنا يبقا تملك مش حب



انا عارفه انه حرام والبنت بتفضل طول عمرها محطمه نفسيا بسبب كدا
الولد بينسي ويتجوز والبنت هي الي بتدفع التمن للاسف
لانها مبتنساش الي حبته من قلبها
بيفضل حبه بطاردها ولو في احلامها طول عمرها
لكن هو بينسي لانه بيدخل في دوامه البيت والمصاريف الي مبتخلصش
وهوب يلاقي العمر فات من غير ما يستمتع بيه


----------



## ميريت (31 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *لا يا ميريت مش موافقاكى ممكن تبتدى باعجاب بس متكملش الاعجاب مجرد خطوه مش معنى اعجاب يعنى خلاص هيرتبط بيه ولا هتبقى قصه روميو وجوليت *
> 
> *مش شرط تكبر ممكن توقف ممكن ينتهى *
> *لا انا اقدر اتحكم فى مشاعرى حاجه مش مقتنعا بيها اعملها ليه ولو حتى مصرحتش بيها هشيلها من جوايا اصلا *


 



يا ميرنا
حتي لو حاولت اخبي قصه الحب
بتكبر جوايا لغايه ما تنفجر مره واحده


حاجه بتبقا غصب عن الواحد


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص    كفااااااااااااااااااااايه*

*مش هفكر فى ايه حاجه بنسحب من الموضوع*

*عقدتونى يا ظالمه*


----------



## ميريت (31 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص كفااااااااااااااااااااايه*
> 
> *مش هفكر فى ايه حاجه بنسحب من الموضوع*
> 
> *عقدتونى يا ظالمه*


 


ههههههههههههههههههههه



معلش يا ميرنا
ربنا يخليكي للغلابه



ربنا ميوري حد جرح القلب ياخاتي


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*مش مسئلت جرح يا ميريت *

*لو بصيتى حواليكى هتلاقيها بتتكرر كتير الكلمه دى *

*البنت متقدملى عريس واهلى موفقين عليه اتحرك اعمل حاجه *

*الشاب اعمل ايه يعنى اقطع نفسى مدينى بدور على شغل *

*ويقولها بصى الجواز قسمه ونصيب اقبلى العريس بس يقولها ببردو *

*البنت تولع طبعا *

*حجات بتكرر كتير ودى مش تضحيه عن نفسى قد مهوا استغنى عنها علشان الظروف بسهوله ممكن يقلها مفيش نصيب *



*هوا صح ضغط عليه بس مش عارفه انا لو اتحطيت فى موقف زى دا هعمل ايه *


----------



## ميريت (31 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *مش مسئلت جرح يا ميريت *
> 
> *لو بصيتى حواليكى هتلاقيها بتتكرر كتير الكلمه دى *
> 
> ...


 


ماهو دا الجرح يا ميرنا
انك تبقي شاريه الشخص تحت اسوا الظروف وهو يقابل دا بانه يقولك كل شئ قسمه ونصيب


----------



## Coptic Man (31 أغسطس 2006)

*


mirit_thabet قال:



			ميرنا انا كبنت مستعده اتجوز الي بحبه تحت اي ظروف مستعده استناه طول عمري
لو حتي هو مش هيشتغل وانا الي هشتغل وهصرف وموافقه

لكن انا لو ولد نظرتي للامور هتختلف
انا ردي علي اساس اني ولد

البنات يا ميرنا لما بيحبوا بيلغوا عقلهم
لكن الولد الي بيلغي عقله يبقا مش بيحب البنت يبقا بيحب يتملكها

يعمل المستحيل عشانها اه
لكن يمرمطها معاه هنا يبقا تملك مش حب



انا عارفه انه حرام والبنت بتفضل طول عمرها محطمه نفسيا بسبب كدا
الولد بينسي ويتجوز والبنت هي الي بتدفع التمن للاسف
لانها مبتنساش الي حبته من قلبها
بيفضل حبه بطاردها ولو في احلامها طول عمرها
لكن هو بينسي لانه بيدخل في دوامه البيت والمصاريف الي مبتخلصش
وهوب يلاقي العمر فات من غير ما يستمتع بيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله عليكي يا ميريت 

انتي دايما كدا بتقرئ افكاري وتقولي اللي انا عاوز اقوله بوضوح تام

لو لاحظتي وقريتي مشاركاتي هتلاقيها نفس مشاركاتك بس بتتخبط شوية علشان مش بعرف اعبر عن مشاعري زيك

احييكي تحية هوووووووت خااااصة :yahoo: *


----------



## REDEMPTION (31 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *بصراحا انا اتوهت من كتر تداخل الافكار بس هحاول اجمع اللى فهمته *
> 
> *طارق انتا بتتكلم عن شخصيه لاغيه مشاعرها لحد متكون نفسها ودى مش غلط بس انا بتكلم عن انى شخص بعد قصه حب يقول للبنت مفيش نصيب رغم انها ممكن تكون وقفت جنمبه كتير وعاشت معاه اكبر من سنها *
> 
> ...


 

*ميرنا انا هسألك سؤال وتجاوبى عليه بمنتهى الصراحه .. ممكن ؟؟*

*انتى تحبى ترتبطى بشاب كله عواطف ولا كله عقل ولا مزيج من العواطف والعقل ؟؟؟*

*لو كله عواطف يبقى مش هيقدر يقود سفينة حياتكم اطلاقاً وتأكدى من كلامى ده ..... ولو كله عقل يبقى انتى هترتبطى بأله .... لكن لو عواطف مع عقل هيبقى هو ده الزوج المثالى ...*

*ده اللى قصدته فى كلامى ... انا ما اتكلمتش على شاب (( لاغى )) عواطفه .... لاء ... انا اتكلمت عن شاب عنده عواطف .. وممكن تكون عواطف جباره كمان ... لكن بيستخدم عقله فى الامور اللى زى دى .... هو ممكن يُعجب ببنت ... لكن عقله يقوله حاسب استنى .. انت عندك ايه دلوقتى ؟؟ .. ايه التزاماتك ؟؟ ... تقدر تعمل ايه للبنت دى ؟؟ .. ايه اللى ممكن تقدر تقدمه غير الحب ؟؟ ... لان يا ميرنا تاكدى من انسان له خبرات كتير اوى فى الموضوع ده .. ان الحب وحده لا يكفى .... مهما قولنا من شعارات .. او حتى مهما قولنا من كلام احنا دلوقتى مقتنعين بيه .... *

*الحب اساسى جداً فى الحياه الزوجيه ... ومن غيره هتنهار ... لكن بجوار الحب فيه حاجات كتير اوى لازم تكون متوفره ... *

*اى سؤال بيدور فى ذهنك دلوقتى يا ميرنا لازم ترجعى للاصل بتاعه ... بمعنى ... انتى بتقولى  انا بتكلم عن ان شخص ((( بعد ))) قصه حب يقول للبنت مفيش نصيب ... وليه يا ميرنا هو سمح انه يبقى حب جامد اوى بالشكل ده .... وطبعا الحب الجامد ده ما جاش فى يوم ليله .. اكيد اخد وقت لغاية ما وصل للمرحله دى ... طيب فى خلال الوقت ده ما فكرش لحظة هيرتبط ازاى بحبيبته ؟؟؟!!! ... اصلا ما فكرش فى مستقبله شكله ايه ؟؟؟ .. *

*انا بفحص المشكله يا ميرنا من اصلها ... مش من بعد ما حبوا بعض وانتهى المشوار .. لاء ... دايماً الانسان يدور على اصل المشكله ... الاساس ... يعنى مثلا انا حبيت بنت .. والموضوع تطور وبقى حب كبير اوى ... لدرجة ان فكرت الفراق دى مش فى الذهن اطلاقاً ولا يمكن انها تيجى فى عقلى .... و للاسف ما عنديش امكانيه للارتباط ... السؤال بقى ... طيب وبعدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .. اولا ... علقت بنت معايا ... ومش عارف لو ارتبطت بحد هيكون ايه ظروفها ورد فعلها (( ده اذا وافقت بحد اصلا )) .. وحتماً هتوافق ... لان مش معقوله هتعاند وهتزعل البيت كله وهتسبب مشاكل علشانه ... ولو وافقت يبقى معاها عذر  ... لان الشاب الحكيم لا يمكن يقبل انه يرتبط ببنت وقفت فى وش بيتها كله وقصاد مامتها وباباها علشانه ... لان زى ما بيقولوا اللى مالوش خير فى اهله مالوش خير فى حد ... ومش معنى كلامى انها ما تحاولش تقنع اهلها بالانتظار .. لاء طبعا هى لازم تعمل بكل طاقتها ... ولا بلاش بكل طاقتها لان طاقة البنت فى الامور دى ممكن توصل للهرب مع الحبيب   ... لكن تحاول تقنع اهلها بكل الطرق انهم ينتظروا شويه .. ده من نقطة .. كمان الحبيب الهمام اللى اتعلق قبل الاوان لازم تكون خطواته بعد كده سريعه ... قويه ... فعاله ... علشان اولا يثبت لنفسه انه شخص محترم وجاد ... وثانياً يثبت لاهل حبيبته انه كفء للارتباط ببنتهم وانه محل ثقه واطمئنان ... كل الكلام ده يا ميرنا لو الشاب ارتبط بقصة حب عنيفه قبل ما يكون نفسه ... تصورى بقى ان فيه شاب جاهز وعاش قصة حب مع انسانه وجد فيها كل اللى بيحلم بيه ... وهى كمان المثل ... واتقدم واتخطبوا .... تخيلى كم المشاعر الصادقه المطمئنه اللى هتكون بينهم ... والسعاده ... وراحة البال .....*

*اصدقائى ... مشاعرك سواء بنت او ولد ... فقط لحبيبك ... الذى سيكون زوجك بأذن المسيح وحسب ارادته .... *
*اجمل شىء ان مشاعر زوجتى تكون بكر لىّ ... اكون انا اول انسان يشعر بها .. وتبوح بها له ... واقصد بذلك المشاعر الصادقه .. وليست فترات المراهقه الطبيعيه ...*

*واجابتى على سؤالك وهو هل يمكن ان تتخلى عن حبيبتك ؟؟ اقول ... اذا حدث واحببتها قبل ان اكون نفسى وهى متمسكه بى لابعد الحدود  فمن الممكن ان اتخلى عنها ... فى حاله واحده فقط .. ان مُت*


*صلواتكم ...*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (31 أغسطس 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *ميرنا انا هسألك سؤال وتجاوبى عليه بمنتهى الصراحه .. ممكن ؟؟*
> 
> *انتى تحبى ترتبطى بشاب كله عواطف ولا كله عقل ولا مزيج من العواطف والعقل ؟؟؟*
> 
> ...



احيك جدا يا طارق على الكلام ده لانه فعلا كلام منطقى جدا وكلام انسان بيحب بجد وقد المسئوليه ولو فعلا كل انسان حب بجد وفكر التفكير ده هيكونوا بيت مسيحى ناجح ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك ويحافظ على اولاد المسيح .....


----------



## girl_in_jesus (31 أغسطس 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *ميرنا انا هسألك سؤال وتجاوبى عليه بمنتهى الصراحه .. ممكن ؟؟*
> 
> *انتى تحبى ترتبطى بشاب كله عواطف ولا كله عقل ولا مزيج من العواطف والعقل ؟؟؟*
> 
> ...



احيك جدا يا طارق على الكلام ده لانه فعلا كلام منطقى جدا وكلام انسان بيحب بجد وقد المسئوليه ولو فعلا كل انسان حب بجد وفكر التفكير ده هيكونوا بيت مسيحى ناجح ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك ويحافظ على اولاد المسيح .....


----------



## ياسر رجائي سمعان (1 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس 
اولا سلام الرب لكم ايها الاخوه:
احب ان اضيف الي اذهانكم بعض الاشياء وهي مفيش احد يمكن ان يحب وممكن يضحي باللي بيحبه دا كلام فاضي واقرب مثال ياجماعه ان ربنا يسوع المسيح كان ممكن يضحي بينا ومينزلش ويتصلب ولا ايه رائيكم انتم كمان الانجيل ذكر قصه عن الحب وهي قصه يعقوب لما حب رحيل واشتغل عند ابوها شوفو كام سنه ولما جوزوا هاجر اختها مضحاش برحيل وقال خلاص انا اخت هاجر لا دا اشتغل كمان تاني علشان يتجوز رحيل من الاخر لو الانسان بيحب استحاله ممكن يضحي بالي بيحبه ابدا 

                                       شكرا


----------



## artamisss (1 سبتمبر 2006)

* بصراحه الموضوع دخل فى منعطفات كتير جدا 
انا ببساااااااااااطه هاقول ريى عن الموضوع ده انا لو بحب  هاضحى  باللى بحبه ولا لاء ؟
طب   مانمسك الخيط من اوله   كلمه بحبك دى يعنى انا مرتبطه بيك وموافقه عليك  ولازم يكون فى النور يعنى  انا  موفقه استنى ساعتك  لحد ماتخلص وتكون نفسك  انا وافقت عليك بكدة  وهو كماااااان لما يقولى بحبك  يعنى  بيقولى انا خطبتك لنفسى  وعاوزك تشاركينى  حياتى  اللى جايه  ويشتغل بجد واهتمام علشان  يكون بيتهم بسرعه 


دى معنى  كلمه حب فى نظرى  حب = ارتباط  = كلمه رجاله = وعد بمشاركه الحياه 


لكن  تعالو نشوف بقى اليومين دول او زى ما طرحت ميرنا فى  سؤالها  قالوا  لبعض انا  بحبك وانتى بتحبينى 
لكن الظروف اقوى منى ومنك  ولازم تتجوزى ابن خالتك وانا اتمنالك السعاده .....................
طب  لما  انت  لسه ماحطتش قدمك  على طريق تكوين نفسك  كنت بتوعد ليه انسانه بالارتباط 
وانتى ياللى وافقتى  على اطلاق مشاعرك كدة  مش  ربنا اداكى عقل تفكرى بيه  تشوفى البنى ادم اللى وافقتى عليه ده قدامه قد ايه عشلان يبتدى يقف على رجليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ثانيا  ليه داريتى عن الناس انك مرتبطه بالانسان ده 
 بيتهيئلى مفيش النهارده  ام  مش صديقه لبنتها  علشان ماتحكيلهاش 



الموضوع ببساطه وخلاصته  فى الاتى   لازم يكون فى عقل واوزن الامور  صح  انا قدامى  قد ايه عشلان اقول يا حب  وبعدين يا جواااااااز ؟

انما فكرة انه يزحلقها  وعاوز يخلص منها  دى مابيتهيئليش  ياميرنا  انه كدة الا اذا بقى  كان واحد عاوز يتسلى  من الاول   او فعلا مفيش فى ايده حاجه وفى الحالتين البنت هى اللى ليها القرار


شكرا  ليكو *


----------



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> *وانتى ياللى وافقتى على اطلاق مشاعرك كدة مش ربنا اداكى عقل تفكرى بيه تشوفى البنى ادم اللى وافقتى عليه ده قدامه قد ايه عشلان يبتدى يقف على رجليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ثانيا ليه داريتى عن الناس انك مرتبطه بالانسان ده *


 

دودو المشاعر مفيهاش سيطره والبنت لما بتحب مش بتفكر
وبعدين بيبقا عندها امل لاقصي حد
تقول يمكن بكره يتغير
وتلتمسله اي عزر
وممكن يكون هو من الاول قايلها مينفعش نتجوز
انا مش هرتبط بيكي يا بنت الناس عشان انا ظروفي متسمحش
وهي عندها امل
وتفضل ترفض العرسان عشان خطره ويمكن يحس
لكن للاسف العمر بيروح منها وهي مش حسه


اما بقا عن موضوع 
*



بيتهيئلى مفيش النهارده ام مش صديقه لبنتها علشان ماتحكيلهاش 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 


*ففيه وفيه كتير اوي*
*الي عندها ام قريبه منها تشكر ربنا وتبوس ايدها وش وظهر*


----------



## artamisss (2 سبتمبر 2006)

* بصى يا ميرنا  ربنا  ادنا عقل نفكر بيه  اه كلنا بتاخدنا هوجه المشاعر والكلمات الرقيقه  واحنا فى الجامعه  ولسه بقى المشاعر جااااااااااااامحه بيعد عن العقل  وااخده فرصتها  فى الحياه قوى  والعقل اللى فوق ده فى الطرواه 
دة هاينعكس على حياتى  وحياته فيما  بعد لو مفكرناتش صح من الاول نخليها  حب ولا صداقه بس لحد ننانشوف العالم مخيبلنا ايه 

علشان كدة انا  افضل نظرات الاعجاب المتبادله  عن التصررررررررررريح بالحب  واقامه علاقه عاطفيه فعلا لسبب
زى ماقلت قبل كدة كلمه بحبك يعنى وعد بالارتبااااااااااط ولازم يكون قدام الناس زيه زى الخطوبه تمام
 انما لما يكون فى اعجاب  متبادل وشعور بالخوف على الاخر  ليضيع منه  من غير التصريح بالحب  هايوصل المشاعر لحاجه راقيه جدا  وهايخلى الانسان يسعى بكل جهده علشان يحافظ على الطرف الاخر  اتمنى اكون وضحت وجهه نظرى 

انما بلاش بقى حكايه الشماعه دى   والشماعر بيسطير والقلب وممايعشق والكلام ده *


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*صح يا دودو محدش فهمنى غيرك *


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ياسر رجائي سمعان قال:


> بسم الثالوث الاقدس
> اولا سلام الرب لكم ايها الاخوه:
> احب ان اضيف الي اذهانكم بعض الاشياء وهي مفيش احد يمكن ان يحب وممكن يضحي باللي بيحبه دا كلام فاضي واقرب مثال ياجماعه ان ربنا يسوع المسيح كان ممكن يضحي بينا ومينزلش ويتصلب ولا ايه رائيكم انتم كمان الانجيل ذكر قصه عن الحب وهي قصه يعقوب لما حب رحيل واشتغل عند ابوها شوفو كام سنه ولما جوزوا هاجر اختها مضحاش برحيل وقال خلاص انا اخت هاجر لا دا اشتغل كمان تاني علشان يتجوز رحيل من الاخر لو الانسان بيحب استحاله ممكن يضحي بالي بيحبه ابدا
> 
> شكرا


 

*احيك على ردك دا*

*احيك بجد *


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *ميرنا انا هسألك سؤال وتجاوبى عليه بمنتهى الصراحه .. ممكن ؟؟*
> 
> *انتى تحبى ترتبطى بشاب كله عواطف ولا كله عقل ولا مزيج من العواطف والعقل ؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


 

*سؤالك افضل الانسان المتزن *
*انا فضلت انى ارد عليك اخر واحد*

*لانى كلامك صح فعلا *


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 سبتمبر 2006)

بصو بقة عايز اقول حاجة نبهني ليها طارق
كلمة حب مش سهل اي حد ماشي كدة يقولها بسهولة لا اي حد عاجباة واحدة يقولها بسهولة بحبك حتى لو كان متاكد انها هي كمان بتحبة وتتمنى الكلمة 
بس لو قالهالاها لازم يكون عندة الاثقة والامكانيات اللي مش تخليها تتاخر كتير ومش يجي بعد كدة يقول انا ظروفي مش هاتسمح ومش هاقدر اكمل معاكي واتمنالك الخير مع العريس اللي جايلك 

لا المفروض لما يقول الكلمة يبقى واثق انة هايكمل ومش هايضحي 
والله جاله بقة احساس انة لسة مايسواش حاجة ومشوارة طويل مايقولهاش احسن لو فعلا بيحبها


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*جبت التايهه يخويه ايه دا دانتو مش ممكن حاجه محصلتش *

*جتها نيله *


----------



## monlove (24 يناير 2007)

انا من راي ياميرنا انه حاسس ان في حد هيسعدها اكتر منه فهو بيختار لفيها الافضل


----------



## ميرنا (24 يناير 2007)

*يخرابى الموضوع مر عليه كتير *

*طب حتى لو هيه عايزاه  يكمل معاها حياتها يسيبها يقولها ده هيسعدك اكتر منى اتجوزيه وانا لسه هكون نفسى*
* مش ممكن دانتو كده هتجننونى فعلا *​


----------



## K A T Y (24 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *يخرابى الموضوع مر عليه كتير *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*لا هو في الحالة ديه يا ميرنا زي ما قولتي بزحلقها بيديها صابونة*

*هو لو بيحبها ميقدرش يستغني عنها لا وكمان الامر انها بتقولوا عايز اكمل حياتي*

*يعني هتستناه لو ايه حصل *

*انا رائي دا مش حب ابدا*

*علي رايك يا ميرنا هم يجننوا*​


----------



## tina_tina (24 يناير 2007)

بصى يا ميرنا 
فى مثل بيقول ايه الايده فى الميه مش زى اللى فى ايده فى النار
انا مع اللى يضحى بحبه لسعاده الطرف الاخر
انا لو كنت بحبه بجد اتمنى ليه الخير حتى لو مش معايا 
المهم سعادته هو اكتر من احنا الاتنين مع بعض


----------



## ميرنا (24 يناير 2007)

*يعنى يا تينا ممكن ترضى انى حياتك تترسم مع واحد وفى الاخر تقليله او يقلك اتمنالك الافضل انتو بتهزرو دانا ممكن اروح فيها كان ليه من الاول*
*وعادى يعنى ممكن تتسابى بسهوله دى انا عارفه نهايتى على ايديكم*​


----------



## tina_tina (24 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *يعنى يا تينا ممكن ترضى انى حياتك تترسم مع واحد وفى الاخر تقليله او يقلك اتمنالك الافضل انتو بتهزرو دانا ممكن اروح فيها كان ليه من الاول*
> 
> 
> *وعادى يعنى ممكن تتسابى بسهوله دى انا عارفه نهايتى على ايديكم*​


 

قبل ما تترسم و قبل ما تنفق على حاجة
بس ممكن اقولها لو مصلحة ته عاوزة كده وانه هيكون بكده سعيد


----------



## مينووو (27 يناير 2007)

لا يا ميرنا فكرتك غلط (اسف) لان كل واحد له شخصيته وظروفه ده رايى


----------



## ميرنا (27 يناير 2007)

مينووو قال:


> لا يا ميرنا فكرتك غلط (اسف) لان كل واحد له شخصيته وظروفه ده رايى


 
*مينو دى مش فكرتى او اتمنى انها تكون كده لكن ده الواقع*​


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2007)

موضوع جباااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## b_4jesus (30 يناير 2007)

*ana mn ra2ye en law neyeto salema mn na7yetha we bey7ebaha hya sha5seyan
we eno msh beyfakar fe eno just yesa7ebha we yefakar feha tafker msh kwayes
aked msh hayfarat feha .... we el rab lma yela2y enohom monasben kda..
hayeb3ed 3anhom ay mashakel fel gehaz wel flos we kda..
da law ya3ne​*!


----------



## زيدان المصري (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرنى كتير*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع
             سلام ليكي ياميرنا سؤالك جميل ,احب أجاوب عليه بنفس أسلوبك الجميل المشوق للأجابة:
             أحب أعرفك إن بعد المقلب اللي علمته حواء في أبونا أدم وبسببه بقي بره بره ماعندش بيحب حواء بمشاعر مدلوئة يعني عاوزه أهلا بيها مش عوزاه ماتفرئش عنده هو ده ادم الجديد بعد المقلب.
              أحييكي علي سؤالك وطريقة عرضه .
           بايييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## فادى ميشيل (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرنى كتير*

هاى دونا انتى فين


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرنى كتير*

انا معاكي يا مرنا في كل اللي انت بتقوليه هما الاولاد دائما بيعملو الحركة دي ويقولو انهمبيحبو ويكون اساسا بيتسلو


----------



## ميرنا (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرنى كتير*



MarMar2004 قال:


> انا معاكي يا مرنا في كل اللي انت بتقوليه هما الاولاد دائما بيعملو الحركة دي ويقولو انهمبيحبو ويكون اساسا بيتسلو


 
مش عارفه احكم اذا كانو بيتسلو ولا لاء بس احيانا بقةل امكانياتهم متسحمش ومش حبين يربطو البنت جنبهم بس كان ليه من الاول ​


----------



## LOLA012 (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرنى كتير*

انا عن نفسى اعرف واحده كانت بتحب واحد جدا لمدة 3 سنين كان زميلها فى الشغل 
مرة يقولها خلينا اخوات ومرة يقولها انا مش جاهز كمان شهرين ابقى اتقدم ويعدوا ست اشهر وهو محلك سر 
ومرة يقولها لو حد اتقدملك واحسن منى لازم توافقى انا مش هربطك معايا اكتر من كدة 
وبقوا على الحال ده 3 سنين وهى من طيبتها كان كل ميتقدم واحد تروح تقوله وتاخد رايه فيه لحد متقدم لها واحد وقلها ده شاب كويس لازم توفقى مضيعيش الفرصة دى من ايديكى وهى اضيقت وفعلا مشت الموضوع بس محصلش نصيب وجه موضوع تانى فى خلال اسبوع من انتهاء الموضوع الاولانى 
بس ساعتها مقلتلهوش الا لما الموضوع مشى واشتروا الشبكة اتصلت بيه تقوله وتعزمه على الخطوبة 
بس للاسف هو موفقش على الموضوع ده زى مايكون ولى امرها كل ده مش عشان بيحبها لا علشان كانت هتسافر مع جوزها هجرة وهتاخد اجازة من الشغل وهتسيب مصر 
وبعد كدة اتصل بيها وقلها انت مكنتيش بتحبينى والاسطوانة المشروخة وهى كانت مستعدة تستناه كتر من 3 سنين ( ملحوظة هو كان يملك امكانيات من حيث الشقة بس هو كان بيفهمها انه مينفعش يدخل البيت الا بقيمته ولازم يجيب احسن حاجة )
القصة دى حقيقية وبتتكرر كتير جدا 
بس انا بصراحة عجبتنى انها قدرت تسيبه وتاخد قرار على الرغم انها كانت بتحبه جدا  جدا 
وطبعا الجرح متقفلش بس هى دلوقتى بتشكر ربنا على جوزها وبتشكر ربنا ان انها متجوزتهوش لان اللى تخلى عنها مرة كان ممكن يتخلى عنها مرات 
فعلا
( كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير لاجل الذين يحبون الله )
صلولها كثير ​


----------



## †miro† (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرنى كتير*

*مش عارفة يا ميرنا بس بحث انا اصلا مفيش حاجة اسمها حب من الاصل  
حتى لو بعد مدة حب ارتبطوا الحب دة بيروح بعد الجواز لان كان مبنى من القلب مش العقل وبس 

ودة اكيد حاجة واضحة انوا يقولها كدة لانوا مش حببها الحب انوا يعمل المستحيل علشان يكونا احسن حد ويسحتق الانسانة اللى ربطها معاة دية

ونا من راى دة غلط اوى اوى وصدقينى بردو لو كملوا بعد الجواز الحب بيروح لكن الحب فعلا الحقيقى هوا انك متعلقس الانسانة اللى بتحبها بيك يعنى مش بعد متعلقها وتقولها بحبك والكلام دة كلة تقولها  لة جالك احسن منى ربنا يسعدك انت لو بتحبها اصلا هتخلى نفسك احسن حد علشان هيا تبقى سعيدة معاك انا اعرف ان دة الحب 

واسفة للتطويل بس بحب موضيعك اوى اوى اوى *


----------



## ميرنا (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرنى كتير*



LOLA012 قال:


> انا عن نفسى اعرف واحده كانت بتحب واحد جدا لمدة 3 سنين كان زميلها فى الشغل ​
> مرة يقولها خلينا اخوات ومرة يقولها انا مش جاهز كمان شهرين ابقى اتقدم ويعدوا ست اشهر وهو محلك سر
> ومرة يقولها لو حد اتقدملك واحسن منى لازم توافقى انا مش هربطك معايا اكتر من كدة
> وبقوا على الحال ده 3 سنين وهى من طيبتها كان كل ميتقدم واحد تروح تقوله وتاخد رايه فيه لحد متقدم لها واحد وقلها ده شاب كويس لازم توفقى مضيعيش الفرصة دى من ايديكى وهى اضيقت وفعلا مشت الموضوع بس محصلش نصيب وجه موضوع تانى فى خلال اسبوع من انتهاء الموضوع الاولانى
> ...


يخبر بجد بنت جدعه اوى بس كان المفروض تعرفه من الاول بس برافو عليها ​


----------



## ميرنا (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرنى كتير*



†miro† قال:


> *مش عارفة يا ميرنا بس بحث انا اصلا مفيش حاجة اسمها حب من الاصل *
> *حتى لو بعد مدة حب ارتبطوا الحب دة بيروح بعد الجواز لان كان مبنى من القلب مش العقل وبس *
> 
> *ودة اكيد حاجة واضحة انوا يقولها كدة لانوا مش حببها الحب انوا يعمل المستحيل علشان يكونا احسن حد ويسحتق الانسانة اللى ربطها معاة دية*
> ...


 
مارو مطولتيش ولا حاجه براحتك يا جميل وصدقينى كلامك كله صح وعجبتنى اوى دى ربنا يباركك​


----------



## usama7000 (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرنى كتير*

_شكرا اختى الكريمه مير نا انا مفهمتش حاجه من موضوع الحب والزواج هى المسسلات كلها مبالغات_


----------



## timon20080 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرنى كتير*

.


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرنى كتير*

الصراحة انا لما قريت الردود هتجنن زي ميرنا :ranting:
ايه دة كل واحد يقول هى اكيد هتبقى احسن بعدى و من غيرى ... ممكن افهم بقى ازاى احسن يعنى لما تتجوز واحد تانى وكل يوم تقارنه بيك و طبعا هتعتبره اقل منك وطبعا دة هيبان في تصرفاتها معاه وطبعا هو هيحس ان في حاجة غلط وطبعا هتبدأ المشاكل .... ممكن افهم بقى ازاى كدة هي احسن ؟؟؟!!!! 
حاجة كمان ازاى هى هتبقى احسن اذا كانت هى علقت حياتها بيك يعنى هى من غيرك بتبقى حاجة تانى و بتنسى انها انسانة اصلا و بتعيش زي الاموات ...ازاى بقى احسن ؟؟؟!!!!
و لما هى هتعيش من غير الامان اللى كانت بتحسه بوجودك. يعنى عمرها كله هتعيشه خايفة من بكرة. لأن الزمن غدرها قبل كدة و لقيت نفسها لوحدها في الدنيا من غيرك .... و تكره مجتمعها و تنسى ابتسامتها وضحكتها  .... تفتكر كدة هى احسن ؟؟؟!!!
نفسي افهم بس ازاى ولد يفكر كدة !!!!!!!
انا لو حبيت واحد و قالى كدة اكيد من جوايا هتتدمر حاجات كتير ممكن اكون قدام الناس مبسوطة لكن من جوايا اكيد هعيش في خوف و احساس بعدم الامان ..:smil13: 
ربنا يكون في عونك ياميرنا انا قرب يجيلي الضغط من الردود دى :a82:​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرنى كتير*



nonogirl89 قال:


> الصراحة انا لما قريت الردود هتجنن زي ميرنا :ranting:
> 
> ايه دة كل واحد يقول هى اكيد هتبقى احسن بعدى و من غيرى ... ممكن افهم بقى ازاى احسن يعنى لما تتجوز واحد تانى وكل يوم تقارنه بيك و طبعا هتعتبره اقل منك وطبعا دة هيبان في تصرفاتها معاه وطبعا هو هيحس ان في حاجة غلط وطبعا هتبدأ المشاكل .... ممكن افهم بقى ازاى كدة هي احسن ؟؟؟!!!!
> حاجة كمان ازاى هى هتبقى احسن اذا كانت هى علقت حياتها بيك يعنى هى من غيرك بتبقى حاجة تانى و بتنسى انها انسانة اصلا و بتعيش زي الاموات ...ازاى بقى احسن ؟؟؟!!!!
> ...


الموضوع ده من   08-31-2006, 

بس رغم تناقض الردود انما فى ردود بتبقى واقعية جداا وانتى نفسك مع مرور الايام بتختبرى الكلام ده وبتعيشى فيه وبتعرفى اى رد صح او لاء اى رد ينفع مع شخصك كده يعنى منكرش وقتها كنت هتجنن بس خلاص بقا قدرت افرق بين كل ده :smil12:
بس حراام تتجوز واحد تانى وتحكم عليه بلاعدام حراام بجد تتجوز واحد وتكون بتفكر فى واحد تانى فى نظرى دى خيانة


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرنى كتير*

لا ياميرنا اختبر ايه بس 
تفى من بقك ..... حرام اعيش موقف زي كدة هو انا ناقصة ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيرنى كتير*



nonogirl89 قال:


> لا ياميرنا اختبر ايه بس ​
> 
> 
> تفى من بقك ..... حرام اعيش موقف زي كدة هو انا ناقصة ​


 مش شرط تختبرريه يعنى تعيشيه ممكن واحده تحكيلك موقف زى ده مش هتتعلمى منه او حتى تعرفى الغلط وتتعلمى منه


----------

